# Second Skin SPL Tiles



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, I was another winner of the 40 tile giveaway. I should have posted this 2 weeks ago but I just couldn't get a free weekend or one that wasn't raining. Anyway here's my review.

My truck is a 2005 Toyota Tacoma double cab prerunner. I had used raamat for the doors, floor and ceiling but just ran out when came time to do the back wall of the cab and under the rear seat. So I was very excited to be able to finish this project.

First let me tell you about the product itself. First of all these tiles are heavy! The aluminum was thick and very easy to work with.


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pre-installation pictures:


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Laying tiles under the seat:


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Please excuse my temporary amp rack, I'm planning on putting these under the rear seat to make room for a couple of Focal 27KXs


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

So my conclusion is this; the tiles are much easier to work with, less messy than a roll and overall a better made product.


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Just my opinion but I think smoothing out you tiles with a roller will make them a little more effective.


----------



## MrJP57 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great, and I appreciate your input. I am planning on making a significant order in the next month or so. I need to do my complete vehicle, so I think I need quite a lot.


----------

